# UberMan is back in Oklahoma ;) YES!!



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

It's like a welcome back from Uber lol. Missed OKC!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Ahhh, we were all wondering where in the world was Randy  Or in the Midwest. Or Uberlandia. Or.....


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Simply moving 700 miles from where I was. Settling in to a new house.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Another fellow OKC driver here! Take a sec to post under the new cities section for Oklahoma City so we can hopefully get a well deserved spot in the city listings! Thanks.....


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> Another fellow OKC driver here! Take a sec to post under the new cities section for Oklahoma City so we can hopefully get a well deserved spot in the city listings! Thanks.....


I did that when I first started Uber in Nov 2013. Sure wish we had our own section.


----------



## westorange (Aug 4, 2014)

The smell of Terra Haute finally get to you? At least you don't have to drive two hours each way to work


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

You better get on Youtube and shill for Uber guarantees there Randy. Bring some more sucker drivers into the fold for their holiday guarantees and shit for pay the rest of the time.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I did that when I first started Uber in Nov 2013. Sure wish we had our own section.


We've got two in there. Don't we just need one more to get our own section?


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You better get on Youtube and shill for Uber guarantees there Randy. Bring some more sucker drivers into the fold for their holiday guarantees and shit for pay the rest of the time.


What does that even mean? I've been driving for Uber in the Moore/Norman/OKC area for about 8 months now. I love it. Unbelievable way to make money while going to school. I could be working some $10 job with a set schedule or this. Work my own hours, study during down time and make no less than $20 an hour. Plus I get to write off my mileage and a few other things. Personally, I'm loving it!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

westorange said:


> The smell of Terra Haute finally get to you? At least you don't have to drive two hours each way to work


LOL They closed the paper mill, and the Coca-Cola plant, so the sulfur smell is gone


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You better get on Youtube and shill for Uber guarantees there Randy. Bring some more sucker drivers into the fold for their holiday guarantees and shit for pay the rest of the time.


I already made new YouTube videos.  Thanks man!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> We've got two in there. Don't we just need one more to get our own section?


Yeah I think so. Guess we both know who the 2 people in there are huh


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> What does that even mean? I've been driving for Uber in the Moore/Norman/OKC area for about 8 months now. I love it. Unbelievable way to make money while going to school. I could be working some $10 job with a set schedule or this. Work my own hours, study during down time and make no less than $20 an hour. Plus I get to write off my mileage and a few other things. Personally, I'm loving it!


That @scrurbscrud guy is always all over me. I think he likes me  LOL


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Bought a 2013 Kia Optima SX Turbo on the 1st. My 1st week in Oklahoma, I made bank with Uber, bought a new car, and got / moved in to a new house in a nice neighborhood. Thanks Uber! @scrurbscrud hate on hater!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Eek! Only problem is, it will always be a KIA. I'll take my fully loaded Acura TL any day. ;-). All in fun, all in fun.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You better get on Youtube and shill for Uber guarantees there Randy. Bring some more sucker drivers into the fold for their holiday guarantees and shit for pay the rest of the time.


LOL
Randy, Just make sure you tell the new drivers to "properly" cover their "ass-ets" (or not to own any) cuz they aren't covered by pUBERty , How's that fer "hate speech"?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


>


Great looking UberXcar! Love that you went with black..I know Uber favors Black on black cars.. it does add a premium feel. Let's hope you keep this bad boy on Uber only


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Great looking UberXcar! Love that you went with black..I know Uber favors Black on black cars.. it does add a premium feel. Let's hope you keep this bad boy on Uber only


Thanks. I plan on Uber only.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Bought a 2013 Kia Optima SX Turbo on the 1st. My 1st week in Oklahoma, I made bank with Uber, bought a new car, and got / moved in to a new house in a nice neighborhood. Thanks Uber! @scrurbscrud hate on hater!


I ignored that d#$k a long time ago, I'm a bit concerned about the $20.00 an hour but I guess like I said before if we had the rates OKC has I would probably make $20.00 an hour.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> That @scrurbscrud guy is always all over me. I think he likes me  LOL


Watch yer six Randy. I hear that guys a tailgunner.

Hey...I thought there was a 10 day waiting period before anyone could move to OKC. 7 days to make sure you don't change her mind and 3 days for the psych eval?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Bought a 2013 Kia Optima SX Turbo on the 1st. My 1st week in Oklahoma, I made bank with Uber, bought a new car, and got / moved in to a new house in a nice neighborhood. Thanks Uber! @scrurbscrud hate on hater!


Pfft...a nice neighborhood. In OKC? I bet you fail the drug test.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Pfft...a nice neighborhood. In OKC? I bet you fail the drug test.


WTF are you talking about? There are multi-million dollar homes here, like Gaillardia. I happen to live in a $126K house in the Eastlake Edition. I passed the drug test, as I always do. I've been working with Uber here, just over a month now.

Thanks.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> WTF are you talking about? There are multi-million dollar homes here, like Gaillardia. I happen to live in a $126K house in the Eastlake Edition. I passed the drug test, as I always do. I've been working with Uber here, just over a month now.
> 
> Thanks.


Come on now. You know I was kidding. It is OKC after all.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

I wouldn't say anything about OKC or about anything that lies in Oklahoma state. After all, Chuck Norris was born in Oklahoma and he can kick your ass for saying anything bad about OKC. And you just don't want to mess with Chuck Norris.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

billybengal said:


> I wouldn't say anything about OKC or about anything that lies in Oklahoma state. After all, Chuck Norris was born in Oklahoma and he can kick your ass for saying anything bad about OKC. And you just don't want to mess with Chuck Norris.


Chuck Norris? Never heard of her.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Chuck Norris? Never heard of her.


Figures someone from SF would think the name 'Chuck' belongs to a female.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberOKC said:


> Figures someone from SF would think the name 'Chuck' belongs to a female.


Who said I was from SF?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> That @scrurbscrud guy is always all over me. I think he likes me  LOL


Probably because you have a Kia.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Probably because you have a Kia.


Maybe


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Maybe


Watch yer goodies randy....I think he is gunning for ya.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

just watched a vid about making $85 an hour and got a select run ? Kia is select ? LOL


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm amazed at the 126k house I couldn't even touch a small lot for that price here.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Thanks. I plan on Uber only.


 I thought for a moment our dearly beloved Randy returned to the site to share his wisdom. Then I looked at the date of the post.


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

limepro said:


> I'm amazed at the 126k house I couldn't even touch a small lot for that price here.


Yeah that's a pretty decent house around here. Even some of the new construction starts at not much more.

I paid 35k for my house but it was a serious fixer-upper. Depending on market and comps it'll probably be worth 55-65k when I move in a few years, the neighborhood limits it.


----------



## jcorales30 (Apr 14, 2015)

Uber man I freaking love you watch all your videos !!!!!!! Keep it up bro!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

limepro said:


> I'm amazed at the 126k house I couldn't even touch a small lot for that price here.


That's close to 50% of the Taxes and commisions we pay on a purchase of a MEDIAN priced house in Sydney. Its gone crazy here with immigrants who cant buy freehold in their countries buying everything that comes on the market here.

Our 470k purchase in 2001 is now valued as 1.5m, Crazy prices.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

madman2k said:


> Yeah that's a pretty decent house around here. Even some of the new construction starts at not much more.
> 
> I paid 35k for my house but it was a serious fixer-upper. Depending on market and comps it'll probably be worth 55-65k when I move in a few years, the neighborhood limits it.


Mine is a 1920s house with no central air or insulation, sagging floors and small with a value over 300k as it sits. Before the crash it was over 450k and I see it getting there again as prices have been rising here pretty rapidly. Developers are buying up my neighborhood and I'm one of the last hold outs as most of the other homes have been replaced with duplexes that rent for $2700 a month per unit. If I get a good enough offer I'll sell and move someplace else.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's close to 50% of the Taxes and commisions we pay on a purchase of a MEDIAN priced house in Sydney. Its gone crazy here with immigrants who cant buy freehold in their countries buying everything that comes on the market here.
> 
> Our 470k purchase in 2001 is now valued as 1.5m, Crazy prices.


Yeah the people from south america are buying everything here driving the prices up again.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

jcorales30 said:


> Uber man I freaking love you ..... !!!!!!! !


Pause.........


----------

